# Rio or S.A. redfish taper



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

I was wanting to try a redfish specific taper of the two wich one is the best.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

SA... had the RIO and broke it stretching it in the cold. Had nasty memory too and found myself stretching it more than fishing.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I like the RIO and haven't had any issues with it but then I don't get to fish it much either. I just got a new SA redfish taper cold version for fishing next month. Reports on it sound great.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have to say RIO, it does have quit abit of memory but i like it and shoots like a cannon on my 9wt.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have the SA Redfish in 7-9wt it's not bad but casting distance will suffer. The "NEW" Rio Bonefish blue/tan is a great compromise it loads the rod very well at short distance and doesn't slinky like the old tan version.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have used both....like them both.....like the Orvis Wonderline Gen3 redfish taper the best.......

HOW DO WE GET THESE STUPID ADVERTISEMENTS OFF THE BOTTOM OF THE SCREEN!!???  I CAN'T SEE WHAT I AM TYPING! I don't want a chevy or any batteries!


----------



## Zoecinder (Jan 28, 2011)

I use both lines in 7 and 8 weights. I like the way that both cast but can tell you the Rio is not a colder weather line. I had it out in 50 degree weather a few weeks ago and could not get the coils out, no matter how much I stretched it. The SA cast much better in colder weather but does not seem to shoot as far on casts.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have some new Rio Clouser line on the way. Although the water is probably too cold for it right now I'm anxious to give it a go as an all around line 9 months out of the year. I might lose a bit of distance compared to my current line, but I think it will turn over just about whatever I tie on to the end of the line.

The SA bonefish line I have on right now coils some but nothing that can't be worked with. Cast a mile but doesn't load all that quick.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I have the SA redfish and I would rather cast wet yarn.... so my vote is rio.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Got two new lines rigged yesterday for my trip coming up in three weeks.

An SA Redfish coldwater 8 wt and a RIO Redfish 6 wt. The RIO has one significant advantage in my opinion and that is that is have welded loops on both ends of the fly line. The SA line doesn't come with loops on either end. Not a big deal but it is aggravating.


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

The new SA redfish lines come with loops on both ends. That is one of the reasons why I am getting new lines. Do yall over line with these tapers? I am currently spooled up with SA mastery saltwater taper and I have to over line to get this taper to perform well on my rods.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I got a "brand new" SA line from my local fly shop. The had to order it from SA and it did NOT come with any loops. If the new lines really do come with loops then I am pissed I got an older line. Not that big a deal but still.

As for over lining I would not over line a rod when using a redfish specific line. They have a very beefy front end to facilitate short casts and turnover for larger flies. I got my new lines in the normal rod weights. I will be down in the New Orleans area in three weeks fishing and looking around. Hopefully we will put them to the test.


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

I was going off of SA's website and the boxes at BPS with the large redfish scale pattern they had the streamlined loop sticker on the box. I am tired of tying knots I like the loop to loop connections. Where will you be fishing when you come down?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

fishfoolsonny

Hope to fish several different areas - Buras, Port Sulphur, and Hopedale. Fished those areas in the past and did well in all those areas. Shoot the way the weather is up here ANY time on the water will be good. Forecast for the wind chill tomorrow night is -25 below. :'(


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Have thrown both, prefer the RIO. As far as overlining...it depends on your rod. My 8wt Axiom threw a 9wt redfish line better for me, my new 8wt BVK does better with an 8wt redfish line. You'll be okay either way.


----------

